# Erin Hills



## snell (Jun 11, 2017)

Just had a look at the course online and it looks amazing. I think this could be a quality US Open personally

What's everyone thoughts of the course??


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2017)

The Yanks have "trumped" the Scots and made an awesome looking links style course by the looks of it.
Can't wait for Thursday.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kevin Na's not a fan:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNSL7OBWMu/


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 12, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Kevin Na's not a fan:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNSL7OBWMu/

Click to expand...

LOL. Could be an issue but aren't the fairways quite wide?

Will make for interesting watching!


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 12, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Kevin Na's not a fan:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNSL7OBWMu/

Click to expand...

We'll see how that plays out, its enormously wide for a major venue. Had a quick look on google earth and it averages 35 yards at 300 from the back blocks. Shouldn't be able to run through the "normal" rough after pitching in the fairway so you will deserve to be in the gunch if you end up in there.

Still think they will do something to it


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2017)

It's only 2 yards off the fairway here:

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/us-op...witter&utm_medium=social&utm_term=golfmonthly

Certainly gonna be a tough challenge this week. Should make for good viewing.


----------



## Roops (Jun 12, 2017)

Course looks great. Off the fairway looks like it will be tough. The bunkers too, they look brutal with all their nooks and crannies. It's going to suit the accurate drivers, each way bet on "Kooooch" may be worth a punt.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 12, 2017)

Can see why Mickleson is talking about missing it this year


----------



## hovis (Jun 12, 2017)

typical Americans!! they always moan when they can't play a course where they bomb a driver anywhere, find it way off track and still have a shot into the green.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 12, 2017)

Players will just have to elect to drop under penalty rather than take that rough on, does seem overly penal that close to fairway. Too long a course to jab it round with a  hybrid Todd Hamilton style I'm guessing?
Should make it easier to pick a winner, just look at the fairways hit stats!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 12, 2017)

Is it going to be their version of 'Carnasty'? The course is massively long too. I think an over par score might be winning here. The weather forecast shows that there will be rain during the week which will make it play even longer! I am really looking forward to seeing how the pro's deal with this test. 

Here's a link to their hole by hole site  https://erinhills.com/golf/hole-by-hole/

So who is long and straight with an excellent long iron game coupled with a superb short game and brilliant putting? Add to this patience and the ability to accept that bad things will happen.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 12, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Is it going to be their version of 'Carnasty'? The course is massively long too. I think an over par score might be winning here. The weather forecast shows that there will be rain during the week which will make it play even longer! I am really looking forward to seeing how the pro's deal with this test. 

Here's a link to their hole by hole site  https://erinhills.com/golf/hole-by-hole/

So who is long and straight with an excellent long iron game coupled with a superb short game and brilliant putting? Add to this patience and the ability to accept that bad things will happen.
		
Click to expand...


and can dunk a basketball from standing still


----------



## Slab (Jun 12, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			LOL. Could be an issue *but aren't the fairways quite wide*?

Will make for interesting watching!
		
Click to expand...

Just watched a vid on the front 9 and have to say the fairways do look pretty wide, maybe deceptive but if its accurate I don't see any reason why the best in the world should expect to have a shot into the green when they land outside the fairway, the 1st and the 2nd cut dispersion


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jun 12, 2017)

Think this is DJs to lose to be honest! &#129300;


----------



## J5MBF (Jun 12, 2017)

Can't wait to watch some of this. For once its not going to be a typical PGA course which should hopefully test the whole field.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jun 12, 2017)

For those saying how long it is, whilst literally longer than others at 7800, you have to factor in that its a Par 72 which is extremely rare for a US Open course. Chambers Bay was a 7600 par 70! If it does rain I think it will play to closer to 7500 anyway.


----------



## hines57 (Jun 12, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			It's only 2 yards off the fairway here:

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/us-op...witter&utm_medium=social&utm_term=golfmonthly

Certainly gonna be a tough challenge this week. Should make for good viewing.
		
Click to expand...

How many players are going to be running out of balls if they get just a little bit wayward!!!!! I hope the tour trucks are well stocked


----------



## Dasit (Jun 12, 2017)

hines57 said:



			How many players are going to be running out of balls if they get just a little bit wayward!!!!! I hope the tour trucks are well stocked

Click to expand...


usual hazard is water and can take a drop next to where the ball went in


With this we are going to see loads of provisional, and penalty + distance, should be tasty


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 12, 2017)

hovis said:



			typical Americans!! they always moan when they can't play a course where they bomb a driver anywhere, find it way off track and still have a shot into the green.
		
Click to expand...

Those that are further off will probably benefit from hitting crowd walkways.  It's those just fractionally off will be punished.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 12, 2017)

Regarding the length, I'm pretty sure that they can reduce it by a lot if the wind/fairway conditions demand it. There's an interview with mike Davis of the usga on shackhouse (I think) where he talks about the course and the setup.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2017)

This could be carnage especially after watching the Na video. There are going to be a lot of lost balls and the pace of play will be horrendous. Fantastic if a little ghoulish viewing for us mere mortals. I wonder if this plays into the hands of someone like Westwood who is straight off the tee and usually struggles at the other end on the green


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 12, 2017)

It looks great, I just hope they don't trick it up too much and spoil it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 12, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Kevin Na's not a fan:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNSL7OBWMu/

Click to expand...

Straight hitters will have a chance...that's a good thing isn't it?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 12, 2017)

palindromicbob said:



			Those that are further off will probably benefit from hitting crowd walkways.  It's those just fractionally off will be punished.
		
Click to expand...

Its not so much that as that they love their maintained dark green rough and to get it with a normal sprinkler head you end up overwatering and hitting the native gunch. Think the seasonal difference in rough you get on a links over here


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 12, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Kevin Na's not a fan:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNSL7OBWMu/

Click to expand...

If it gets him playing that quickly its done a great service to the golfing world.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 12, 2017)

Dasit said:



			With this we are going to see loads of provisional, and penalty + distance, should be tasty 

Click to expand...

And about as slow as it can get..
6 hour rounds....
Someone should open a book on the number of lost balls..

I'm all for Major courses to be tough but, as is fairly usual within the US Open, it could easily be reduced to who makes fewest mistakes rather than hits the best shots...happy to be proved wrong but it's not my favourite tournament of the year.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVQQ1f6gki2/

Brilliant


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2017)

That's a great video 

The course will reward people who keep the ball in the fairway - that's how it should be imo , all the comps that allow the players to smash it miles wide and still have a shot are imo awful - US open is a proper test


----------



## Slab (Jun 13, 2017)

So we know that the long grass is thick and it can be as close as two paces from the fairway but do we know how far away from the desired landing spot it is filmed

I guess we can all think of many spots on the courses we play everyday where long grass or other undesirable lies are only a couple of paces from the fairway, it doesn't mean its anywhere close to where we were supposed to hit the ball!

The course guide photos seem to support the youtube vid with normal to wide fairways with pinch points and other overgrown areas well off line, if they go in there then boohoo, should've taken an iron or 3w off the tee if they can only boom boom their driver with a disregard to supposed hazardous areas

Bring it on, should be great viewing


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jun 13, 2017)

Anyone seen Lee Westwood's most recent Instagram video with Darren Clarke? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 13, 2017)

Played Erin Hills online  last night, certainly generous fairways, but if you do get out of position , it's tough, plenty of nasty run offs on greens which will steal balls that are not in exactly the right place.

Agree that it's the players that make fewest mistakes will do well


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 13, 2017)

[video=youtube;rPOdIQ-VwvU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPOdIQ-VwvU[/video]

Course looks lovely!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 13, 2017)

Fairways are generous. + rain last night and right now will reduce the run-on. As ever at the U.S. Open long and straight will get it done. For parallels look for Kapalua (wide fairways - elevation changes), Whistling Straits (very similar off the tee and visually - just down the road) and Augusta as starting points. A freshening wind throughout the tournament will turn this into a big challenge from tee -to-green.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 13, 2017)

Course looks great. Going to be a super test.  Those bunkers are cool. 

Bring it on. :thup:


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			[video=youtube;rPOdIQ-VwvU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPOdIQ-VwvU[/video]

Course looks lovely!
		
Click to expand...

thanks for this, looks stunning, 9 looks a cracking little par 3

You can watch the back 9 hole by hole here

http://www.usopen.com/watch/feature...n-prep--erin-hills-awakens-5368771644001.html


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2017)

looks like theyre cutting some of the rough down

https://twitter.com/PeterUihlein


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2017)

fundy said:



			looks like theyre cutting some of the rough down

https://twitter.com/PeterUihlein

Click to expand...

Perhaps an extra yard or three but hope they don't go too generous. Always a hard test and always an interesting spectacle as a result and not the usual target golf fed up every other week on tour


----------



## Slab (Jun 14, 2017)

While I'll never be in his fan club, credit where its due to Rory for his comments about his fellow pros and the long grass getting trimmed back on a few holes   

Even just using the pics and vids online you could see how generous these fairways are, seems like some players cant face their weaknesses


----------



## BrianM (Jun 14, 2017)

Rory is spot on about his fellow pro's moaning about the rough, the fairways are really wide, if they can't drive it on these fairways they deserve to get penalised.
Looking forward to it &#128512;


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 14, 2017)

Slab said:



			While I'll never be in his fan club, credit where its due to Rory for his comments about his fellow pros and the long grass getting trimmed back on a few holes   

Even just using the pics and vids online you could see how generous these fairways are, seems like some players cant face their weaknesses
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely ridiculous cutting the rough after players moaned about the length of the it,poor lambs  lets just hope Carnoustie plays as tough as ever for next years Open and they dont listen to the players wimpy complaints.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 15, 2017)

Erin Hills Fescue gets own twitter account.....hahaha...... fair play

http://www.golfchannel.com/video/grill-room-erin-hills-fescue-has-its-own-twitter/

:rofl:


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 15, 2017)

Surely with this rough being cut so short and the course being so long is going to play into the long hitters hands,even the guys that dont top the driving accuracy stats who are long will have the edge and that wipes out 3/4 of the fields chances of winning.This is looking more like DJ's tourney to lose.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Absolutely ridiculous cutting the rough after players moaned about the length of the it,poor lambs  lets just hope Carnoustie plays as tough as ever for next years Open and they dont listen to the players wimpy complaints.
		
Click to expand...

From what I heard, the rough was cut in certain areas due to it being excessively wet and having been blown flat by the storms that came through earlier in the week.
Rory's right up to a point.
If you hit it offline then you should be punished but you should still be able to find the ball.
I wonder how long it takes for Rory to find it..? I bet they all go in it at least once or twice..


----------



## hovis (Jun 15, 2017)

would they be moaning if they hit one offline and it ended up in a lake?  there are plenty of courses on the circuit that are full of lakes to catch wayward tee shots.  replace the lakes with high rough and they all go Nutts


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2017)

hovis said:



			would they be moaning if they hit one offline and it ended up in a lake?  there are plenty of courses on the circuit that are full of lakes to catch wayward tee shots.  replace the lakes with high rough and they all go Nutts
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because they'd be 3 off the tee rather than 3 from the lake......


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 15, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Maybe because they'd be 3 off the tee rather than 3 from the lake......
		
Click to expand...

Or having to go back to drop and play again. Perhaps they'll play smart and hit a provisional immediately they see a ball go into the rough, if and when.


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 15, 2017)

The fairways are huge in some cases 100 yards wide,now if your qualified to play in a US Open should the rough really be a concern? And frankly if your missing GIR's where off the green the rough is long your not good enough.The winner will rip it off the tee find GIR in the correct place on the green and have a good putting week .


----------



## carwynedwards9 (Jun 15, 2017)

Rickie Fowler for the win!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Can't see a US Open thread so this is as good a place as any.

For those able to 'internet' at work, the live stream isn't geoblocked for a change!

http://www.usopen.com/watch/live.html


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2017)

for those with sky featured groups on the red button on ss4, Fowler Rahm and Hideki currently


----------



## Sportlad (Jun 15, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Can't see a US Open thread so this is as good a place as any.

For those able to 'internet' at work, the live stream isn't geoblocked for a change!

http://www.usopen.com/watch/live.html

Click to expand...

Cheers for that!

Whilst we're sharing. Here are some tips based on performance indicators - http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/the-2017-u-s-open-preview

I quite like the Lowry tip, to be honest!


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 15, 2017)

fundy said:



			for those with sky featured groups on the red button on ss4, Fowler Rahm and Hideki currently
		
Click to expand...

Watching it now,-2 after 5,way too easy .


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Watching it now,-2 after 5,way too easy .
		
Click to expand...

course looks utterly stunning to me, not sure Rahm would agree with you either!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 15, 2017)

Tough start for Rahm and Matsuyama. Both just found the fescue either side of the 5th Fairway. Fowler down the middle with a driving iron. Rickie looks on it today!


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2017)

Billy Horschel just made 9 at the first, long week from there!


----------



## BomberSRL (Jun 15, 2017)

Some savage scenes on the par 5 for both of them at the moment!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Kevin Na's not a fan:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNSL7OBWMu/

Click to expand...

welcome to club golf you big jessie. most course were like this last year and no one spotting you errant shots either.


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 15, 2017)

Go on Rickie


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hideki's just eagled his face. Really lovely.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 15, 2017)

Rahm having a mare. He's showing his age and letting it rattle him. I can see him blaming the bird song soon :mmm:


----------



## Raesy92 (Jun 15, 2017)

Rickie Fowler is playing the near perfect round up to this point, hitting the ball unbelievably well.


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh dear,the USGA have blundered here with Fowler at -6 after 11 and the field not far behind oo:oo:,the only thing they can do now is let the greens bake,but I bet they are ruing cutting the rough.....


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Oh dear,the USGA have blundered here with Fowler at -6 after 11 and the field not far behind oo:oo:,the only thing they can do now is let the greens bake,but I bet they are ruing cutting the rough.....
		
Click to expand...

Only if youre desperate for the winning score to be level par (which was always highly unlikely on a par 72 course)

Fowlers round been a joy to watch round a stunning golf course, the big factor been the rain theyve had the last few days has taken the sting out of what is supposed to be a fast running course. Only have to compare his round to the 2 hes played with to see decent golf rewarded whilst wayward off the tee being punished

Expect some of the pin positions tomorrow may be a bit fruity though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2017)

Plenty the USGA will do to make it harder. Tees further back, firmer greens and some devilish pin positions. I like to see a US Open that's tough but it has to be playable too. If players play well like Fowler has today they deserve to be able to post a decent score under par


----------



## fundy (Jun 15, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plenty the USGA will do to make it harder. Tees further back, firmer greens and some devilish pin positions. I like to see a US Open that's tough but it has to be playable too. If players play well like Fowler has today they deserve to be able to post a decent score under par
		
Click to expand...

how do you firm up greens when it rains ? plenty more forecast for the next few days


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2017)

fundy said:



			how do you firm up greens when it rains ? plenty more forecast for the next few days
		
Click to expand...

They have already said in commentary that the winds are drying and firming them today which will make it harder for the afternoon players. If the wind continues to blow then I can still see the greens drying and firming up


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 15, 2017)

Blimey!! Adam Scott on the 1st proving that even these guys are human.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 15, 2017)

That fescue looks brutal. Don't they have a tame Poldark with a scythe to cut it down a smidge?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 15, 2017)

Just reading that Bubba has missed a fairway that is 78 yards wide. That's got to be a wind up.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 15, 2017)

Mcilroy sooooo frustrating


Seems to never make putts



Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeef after following him for 36 holes in qualifying would love if he has a strong finish, top chap!


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 15, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Mcilroy sooooo frustrating
		
Click to expand...

Awkward when after saying people who miss 50-60 yard corridors have no real business being there you end up missing them by another 25 yards


----------



## Dasit (Jun 16, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Awkward when after saying people who miss 50-60 yard corridors have no real business being there you end up missing them by another 25 yards
		
Click to expand...


He is in zigzag mode...


----------



## Region3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Awkward when after saying people who miss 50-60 yard corridors have no real business being there you end up missing them by another 25 yards
		
Click to expand...

All he was saying is if you are that wide you deserve to be in trouble. If you asked him now I'm pretty sure he'd say those shots were so bad he deserved what he got.


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 16, 2017)

Region3 said:



			All he was saying is if you are that wide you deserve to be in trouble. If you asked him now I'm pretty sure he'd say those shots were so bad he deserved what he got.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. And if he carries on, he won't be there at the weekend, just as he said he shouldn't be.

Was like a slow motion train crash watching him and Day last night. Rose did well to keep his head.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 16, 2017)

The Golf is great fun.  Some of the shots showing players apparently up to their necks in the rough are splendid.  And good to learn from them how to get out of deep rough - how to take your medicine.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 17, 2017)

Well, there's a thing... Casey & Fleetwood. Who'd  chalked it up as being them as the final pairing on day three? Good luck to both of them and hope one of them can see it through


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 17, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Well, there's a thing... Casey & Fleetwood. Who'd  chalked it up as being them as the final pairing on day three? Good luck to both of them and hope one of them can see it through
		
Click to expand...

Two Englishmen at the top of the leaderboard  Fleetwood could plod away for the win but I fear for Casey who has a history for choking at the end of a tournament.
There was 2 seven under par rounds yesterday,incredible golf on that course thats now playing tougher as it dries out.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 17, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Two Englishmen at the top of the leaderboard  Fleetwood could plod away for the win but I fear for Casey who has a history for choking at the end of a tournament.
There was 2 seven under par rounds yesterday,incredible golf on that course thats now playing tougher as it dries out.
		
Click to expand...

I hate the casual use of "choking" from people who may , just may , never been in the mix at high level in any sport.
I hope you are proved wrong for a number of reasons one of which ,I have Paul Casey in the sweep at the golf club.


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 17, 2017)

I think Casey proved himself with the bounce back after carding an 8 yesterday. No choking going on there. Just because someone doesn't win doesn't make them a choker, otherwise nearly everyone out there would be! He's a quality golfer, if he plays with fleetwood it could be good for both of them.  Fowler will come back today I think too


----------



## Captainron (Jun 17, 2017)

I am loving this course. Looks like it would be mint to play.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2017)

Would like to see and Englishman win but can see both Fleetwood and Casey finding the pressure of being in contention, especially if they are in the mix tomorrow, too much


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 17, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			I think Casey proved himself with the bounce back after carding an 8 yesterday. No choking going on there. Just because someone doesn't win doesn't make them a choker, otherwise nearly everyone out there would be! He's a quality golfer, if he plays with fleetwood it could be good for both of them.  Fowler will come back today I think too
		
Click to expand...

If you would have read my post correctly you would have seen I said Casey chokes at the end of a tournament which for those who follow the tour will know,and to dewsweeper the term "choke" is widely used in golf slang.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I am loving this course. Looks like it would be mint to play.
		
Click to expand...

yep, id happily have 100 blows from the back tees


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 17, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			If you would have read my post correctly you would have seen I said Casey chokes at the end of a tournament which for those who follow the tour will know,and to dewsweeper the term "choke" is widely used in golf slang.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know!
Does not make it acceptable in my opinion.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 17, 2017)

I have a suspicion that next time they take the US open to Erin Hills we might see scores closer to 8 over than 8 under. I can't help thinking that they have been generous because it's a new course - next time it will be brutal.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I have a suspicion that next time they take the US open to Erin Hills we might see scores closer to 8 over than 8 under. I can't help thinking that they have been generous because it's a new course - next time it will be brutal.
		
Click to expand...

massive part of it has been the weather, a large part of the courses defense is the firmness and the speed it runs at, these last few weeks theyve had so much rain that its taken all the sting out of it. that and it being par 72 not par 70


----------



## IainP (Jun 17, 2017)

Enjoying the Tommy - Koepka grouping. Over-simplistic I know but bomber vs. craft


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 17, 2017)

fundy said:



			massive part of it has been the weather, a large part of the courses defense is the firmness and the speed it runs at, these last few weeks theyve had so much rain that its taken all the sting out of it. that and it being par 72 not par 70
		
Click to expand...

That is part of it but you can see how they can make this much tougher even with the rain. The fairways are really wide for a US Open, I think I'm right in saying they can stretch it out to over 8000 yards and it doesn't have to be a Par 72. I may be wrong, but I just think once they see how it plays, they'll react accordingly.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That is part of it but you can see how they can make this much tougher even with the rain. The fairways are really wide for a US Open, I think I'm right in saying they can stretch it out to over 8000 yards and it doesn't have to be a Par 72. I may be wrong, but I just think once they see how it plays, they'll react accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

yeah i understand what youre saying and wouldnt be overly surprised, that said think its been a great course and a great tournament is brewing


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 17, 2017)

Can someone thump the "In the hole" moron with a brick please.

Thank you very much.


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2017)

667 yards and Justin Thomas has just hit 3 wood 3 wood into about 8ft at the last, utterly stunning shot in


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 17, 2017)

fundy said:



			667 yards and Justin Thomas has just hit 3 wood 3 wood into about 8ft at the last, utterly stunning shot in
		
Click to expand...

It certainly was


----------



## fundy (Jun 17, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It certainly was
		
Click to expand...

i guess if youre gonna wear that pair of trousers youve got to have some game, I guess shooting 63 on a course thats getting on for 8000 yards qualifies haha


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 17, 2017)

fundy said:



			667 yards and Justin Thomas has just hit 3 wood 3 wood into about 8ft at the last, utterly stunning shot in
		
Click to expand...

Yep and he couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## fenwayrich (Jun 17, 2017)

Butch Harmon is usually OK, but he seems to have developed  verbal diarrhea this evening.


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 17, 2017)

fenwayrich said:



			Butch Harmon is usually OK, but he seems to have developed  verbal diarrhea this evening.
		
Click to expand...

I never get it with Butch Harmon,the fella seems to criticise players and thinks he's Mr golf but he's never played to the standard or felt the pressure like these guys are going through.I get the feeling he's blagged his way to where he's got to and as for Erin Hills..way too easy for them and most unlike an historically difficult US Open track.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 17, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I never get it with Butch Harmon,the fella seems to criticise players and thinks he's Mr golf but he's never played to the standard or felt the pressure like these guys are going through.I get the feeling he's blagged his way to where he's got to and as for Erin Hills..way too easy for them and most unlike an historically difficult US Open track.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

My God you don't half talk some utter tripe 

Butch Harmon is prob the most respected coach in the game - maybe look at the long list of players who have won majors whilst he was their coach


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 17, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

My God you don't half talk some utter tripe 

Butch Harmon is prob the most respected coach in the game - maybe look at the long list of players who have won majors whilst he was their coach
		
Click to expand...

He made his name with TW who was going to make it anyway with or without Harmon,its just the way he comes across,he was very critical of Woods after he left and went to another coach and no need to keep criticising these guys,playing out there is very different to what he does.....


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 18, 2017)

hope that final hole doesn't distract Fleetwoods mind from what otherwise was a great round. Rooting more for his caddie, one of Bootles finest


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 18, 2017)

Would love to see Tommy Fleetwood win this


----------



## richy (Jun 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I never get it with Butch Harmon,the fella seems to criticise players and thinks he's Mr golf but he's never played to the standard or felt the pressure like these guys are going through.I get the feeling he's blagged his way to where he's got to and as for Erin Hills..way too easy for them and most unlike an historically difficult US Open track.
		
Click to expand...

By that thought then the average person can't criticise or question anyone. Sports stars, politicians, musicians, actors because most of us haven't done it at the highest level.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I never get it with Butch Harmon,the fella seems to criticise players and thinks he's Mr golf but he's never played to the standard or felt the pressure like these guys are going through.I get the feeling he's blagged his way to where he's got to and as for Erin Hills..way too easy for them and most unlike an historically difficult US Open track.
		
Click to expand...

His Dad won the Masters and he's coached these as well as TW, Ernie Els, Stewart Cink, Greg Norman, Davis Love III, Fred Couples, Justin Leonard, Nick Watney, Justin Rose, Rickie Fowler, Adam Scott, Dustin Johnson, Natalie Gulbis, Jimmy Walker, Justin Thomas and Brandt Snedeker, blagged them all :rofl:

And as for pressure, he served 3 years in Vietnam, so probably felt more pressure than anyone he's coached.


----------



## Fish (Jun 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I never get it with Butch Harmon,the fella seems to criticise players and thinks he's Mr golf but he's never played to the standard or felt the pressure like these guys are going through.I get the feeling he's blagged his way to where he's got to and as for Erin Hills..way too easy for them and most unlike an historically difficult US Open track.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, Can you only play at the highest or equivalent level in any sport to pass comment/s or even coach them?

Arsene Wenger never played professional football, but would you contest his coaching abilities? 

Jose Mourinho did very little as a player, no big club, not even 100 appearances as a professional player, but look at who he's coached and what he's won, should he be questioned as a blagger also?

I'm making an obvious point, just like the advice I gave to Hooker at Cooden, I can see errors in people's games of any ability, just because I can't play to their level doesn't mean I'm wrong in my observations.

Harmon is Mr Golf IMO and his CV endorses it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I never get it with Butch Harmon,the fella seems to criticise players and thinks he's Mr golf but he's never played to the standard or felt the pressure like these guys are going through.I get the feeling he's blagged his way to where he's got to and as for Erin Hills..way too easy for them and most unlike an historically difficult US Open track.
		
Click to expand...

If people who didn't play at the highest level weren't allowed to comment, this forum would be very very quiet.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Butch Harmon won a PGA tour event.

Admittedly only an alternate event while a major was on, but they don't give these things out to people who can't play.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 18, 2017)

No mention of JT?

Before the event they were talking about 18 as a true 3 shot par 5, and if anyone went for it would most likely be driver - driver.

JT goes 3 wood - 3 wood from 667yds to 8 feet !!


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2017)

Region3 said:



			No mention of JT?

Before the event they were talking about 18 as a true 3 shot par 5, and if anyone went for it would most likely be driver - driver.

JT goes 3 wood - 3 wood from 667yds to 8 feet !! 

Click to expand...

post 91?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 18, 2017)

fundy said:



			post 91?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but apart from that 

My eyes are broke!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 18, 2017)

Region3 said:



			No mention of JT?

Before the event they were talking about 18 as a true 3 shot par 5, and if anyone went for it would most likely be driver - driver.

JT goes 3 wood - 3 wood from 667yds to 8 feet !! 

Click to expand...

I've done 3w,3w to 18 inches on a par 5 before........admittedly it was 170 yards shorter...&#128540;


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 18, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			His Dad won the Masters and he's coached these as well as TW, Ernie Els, Stewart Cink, Greg Norman, Davis Love III, Fred Couples, Justin Leonard, Nick Watney, Justin Rose, Rickie Fowler, Adam Scott, Dustin Johnson, Natalie Gulbis, Jimmy Walker, Justin Thomas and Brandt Snedeker, blagged them all :rofl:

And as for pressure, he served 3 years in Vietnam, so probably felt more pressure than anyone he's coached.
		
Click to expand...

Hear what your saying but its just the way he comes across and plenty of other coaches have a better record than Harmon and as for his dad winning the Masters whats that got to do with him??.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Hear what your saying but its just the way he comes across and plenty of other *coaches have a better record than Harmon* and as for his dad winning the Masters whats that got to do with him??.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? Like who ? That's 11 major winners in that list and I expect there are more 

Will be interesting to see what coach you find that has a better record


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Hear what your saying but its just the way he comes across and plenty of other coaches have a better record than Harmon and as for his dad winning the Masters whats that got to do with him??.
		
Click to expand...

You commented on his knowledge, did your father never pass on any of his wisdom to you or talk about his experiences?
To improve his own knowledge he may of talked to his dad for hours and hours about that win.


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Like who ? That's 11 major winners in that list and I expect there are more 

Will be interesting to see what coach you find that has a better record
		
Click to expand...

David Leadbetter has coached players to 22 major wins and managed to keep most of his stable of players,how many of youf list does Harmon still coach?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			David Leadbetter has coached players to 22 major wins and managed to keep most of his stable of players,how many of youf list does Harmon still coach?
		
Click to expand...

Did he really keep most of his stable players ? 

Now 22 majors doesn't mean 22 different players does it - Faldo for example is one and he had 6 alone , then there was Els who left to go to Harmon ( then won the Open ) , Norman who also left to Harmon - im guessing the 22 includes the ladies as well 



As Wikipedia says "Apart from Faldo his students include Nick Price, Charles Howell III, Michelle Wie, Lydia Ko and Byeong Hun An. Pros who formerly worked with Leadbetter included: Nick Faldo (1984â€“1998), Greg Norman (1997), and Ernie Els (1990â€“2008). He was ranked second to Butch Harmon on the 2005-2006 edition of Golf Digest's list of the "50 Greatest Teachers" in the United States."

So is his record really better than Harmon ? 

Faldo was Leadbetters star pupil - Woods was Harmons


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 18, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did he really keep most of his stable players ? 

Now 22 majors doesn't mean 22 different players does it - Faldo for example is one and he had 6 alone , then there was Els who left to go to Harmon ( then won the Open ) , Norman who also left to Harmon - im guessing the 22 includes the ladies as well 



As Wikipedia says "Apart from Faldo his students include Nick Price, Charles Howell III, Michelle Wie, Lydia Ko and Byeong Hun An. Pros who formerly worked with Leadbetter included: Nick Faldo (1984â€“1998), Greg Norman (1997), and Ernie Els (1990â€“2008). He was ranked second to Butch Harmon on the 2005-2006 edition of Golf Digest's list of the "50 Greatest Teachers" in the United States."

So is his record really better than Harmon ? 

Faldo was Leadbetters star pupil - Woods was Harmons
		
Click to expand...

Your being ridiculous,how can you judge on what golf digest said over 10 years ago? I'm not getting into another silly debate with you again as you can never see your wrong,the information ive given on Leadbetter is correct and stands for itself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 18, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Your being ridiculous,how can you judge on what golf digest said over 10 years ago? I'm not getting into another silly debate with you again as you can never see your wrong,the information ive given on Leadbetter is correct and stands for itself.
		
Click to expand...

Latest Golf Digest 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.golfdigest.com/gallery/50-best-teachers-in-america-2015-2016/amp

Harmon at number one still - Leadbetter down to 5 now , in those ten years Harmon has continued to coach major winners - Leadbetter hasn't. 

Remember it was your ridiculous statement about Harmon that started it and you have been once again given factual information to show how ridiculous a statement it was about Harmon. Maybe the easiest thing to do is research first before blurting out stuff


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2017)

Another petty argument that has no conclusive answer and one the protaganists will throw argument and counter-argument over. Lots of decent coaches to good players on all tours (Cowen springs to mind) many of whom never did anything as a player themeselves. Would you seriously discredit their credentials simply because they may not have coached a major winner (yet)

As for the golf itself I'd like to see Fleetwood win but think Fowler can kick on and win. Will be an interesting few hours


----------



## IainP (Jun 18, 2017)

Good to hear Butch suggesting the "in the hole" shouters should be thrown out


----------



## BomberSRL (Jun 18, 2017)

The golf is on guys....I came on here to have a look at what you thought of it so far! Not to see a terrible pi**ing contest about golf coach knowledge. Koepka looks strong! 

Actually finding the shoutouts from American kids on the tee shots quite humorous. "Say hello to your mother for me" being the most notable so far.


----------



## Captainron (Jun 18, 2017)

IainP said:



			Good to hear Butch suggesting the "in the hole" shouters should be thrown out
		
Click to expand...

Brooks just nailed one and a guy has shouted "say hello to your mother for me"

I had a giggle but realised quickly how puerile it was. Shame on me


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 18, 2017)

The shouty out morons should be given a good rap with a lob wedge by the stewards.. 

Meanwhile just found this Twitter account which sums these pillocks up perfectly.

He's got some good and inventive  phrases though &#128512;



https://twitter.com/yehudimann/status/876183908471197696


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 19, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			The golf is on guys....I came on here to have a look at what you thought of it so far! Not to see a terrible pi**ing contest about golf coach knowledge. Koepka looks strong! 

Actually finding the shoutouts from American kids on the tee shots quite humorous. "Say hello to your mother for me" being the most notable so far.
		
Click to expand...

My apologies and believe me if there was block member button I would use it.....well done Brooks Koepka its been  coming he's been playing some great golf this year.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 19, 2017)

Well done BK, but Gutted.... I have put a bet on him the last couple of Majors but forgot this week 

great player, watched him destroy Spey Valley a couple of years ago in the Scottish Hydro challenge


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 19, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Well done BK, but Gutted.... I have put a bet on him the last couple of Majors but forgot this week 

great player, watched him destroy Spey Valley a couple of years ago in the Scottish Hydro challenge
		
Click to expand...

If it helps, I put Â£2.00 e/w on him at 45/1, nice little return and a few quid back off Fleetwood as well :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2017)

Interesting that Fleetwood is an Aimpoint user!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 19, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Interesting that Fleetwood is an Aimpoint user!



Click to expand...

And the guy that won isn't


----------



## DRW (Jun 19, 2017)

Highlight was watching Justin Thomas getting that eagle on 18th the day before, that was just mental.

Great scoring to win, BK just seemed to be in control from when he teed off, hopefully another time for Fleetwood.


----------



## Fish (Jun 19, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Interesting that Fleetwood is an Aimpoint user!



Click to expand...

And missed a couple of tiddlers &#128540;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			My apologies and believe me if there was block member button I would use it
		
Click to expand...

There is

Click on the persons name and when their profile comes up, there is an add to ignore list on the left. Knock yourself out


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 19, 2017)

Is it winter already?
We usually get these stupid ping pong battles only in the off season.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2017)

Heard commentators last night saying that the R&A are banning use of 'the green book'...?

I did enjoy the golf v much.  Good variety of strategies and shots for the holes - not just giving it a mighty belt 330yds every par 4/5 tee shot.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 20, 2017)

Good championship - Koepka just bossed it!


----------

